# catfisf supreme



## FISHTIME (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone have the recipe for catfish supreme?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456&highlight=Catfish+supreme


----------



## FISHTIME (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Need to work on that lisp.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Me and my wife seen this original post, and its good! thanks..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Ohhh yes.....It's that time again...:cheers:


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Haven't made it in a while, it's definitely good eats


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

rynochop2.0 said:


> Haven't made it in a while, it's definitely good eats


Ferdamshoâ€™


----------

